# Free place to upload software?



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi,

I have created some small softwares which any of them wont be more than 1MB. I have some friends who would like to use these software. What I do now is emailing those to them. Is there any host or website where I can upload my software for free?, because then I can provide the link for them to download. Please help...


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

There are probably thousands of sites like that out there, some more trusted than others:

- *Brothersoft* (May be able to upload files for free if you sign up, not completely sure).

- *FileShareHQ* (Sounds more like what you're looking for, so I'd try here first).


----------



## challapradyumna (Nov 19, 2010)

Sourceforge.net if you dont mind sharing the source


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll suggest 4shared.


----------



## challapradyumna (Nov 19, 2010)

mediafire is the best in file sharing sites.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys.. Gonna check all of them and gonna register in all if possible.. Will come back with a response


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

You are welcome!!!!
Post the links here if possible!


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

:up:


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

I suddenly have an idea! Sepala, why don't you start a blog? You love creating softwares and there is a real need of freewares for some needs, like the stat software we already talked about. 
Many people can give their suggestions too! What say about that?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What's your ISP ???
Some of them have personal pages where you can host files or make web pages.
Comcast and ATT are 2 that I know has personal pages.
My Comcast allows 6 Email addresses and a 1GB page for each address.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Firebreather said:


> I suddenly have an idea! Sepala, why don't you start a blog? You love creating softwares and there is a real need of freewares for some needs, like the stat software we already talked about.
> Many people can give their suggestions too! What say about that?


Yes dude, I had this idea too. But you know, I worked as a web designing lecturer, but I don't like web designing!! Apart from that, creating a site will take time, I don't want to do that because I need much time for my programming work


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Firebreather said:


> You are welcome!!!!
> Post the links here if possible!


Yes, I will give all the links


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Noyb said:


> What's your ISP ???
> Some of them have personal pages where you can host files or make web pages.
> Comcast and ATT are 2 that I know has personal pages.
> My Comcast allows 6 Email addresses and a 1GB page for each address.


is that is for free? I don't know whether this kind of thing is available in my ISP. I have to check then


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

sepala said:


> is that is for free?


*Yes* .. Last time I ask AT&T when they were at my door trying to sell me .. They didn't know what a personal page was.
I did ... And it was just a test they failed.
Make sure you talk to someone who knows


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Noyb said:


> *Yes* .. Last time I ask AT&T when they were at my door trying to sell me .. They didn't know what a personal page was.
> I did ... And it was just a test they failed.
> Make sure you talk to someone who knows


Sure, there are lots of issues like that


----------

